# [SUNBIRD]Ya no está en portage(cerrado)

## quilosaq

Quisiera compartir en el foro mi experiencia reciente con sunbird.

Sunbird es un paquete de gestión de calendario y tareas personales desarrollado al amparo de la fundación Mozilla.

Este programa lo he venido utilizando desde hace algunos años porque cubría mis necesidades en esos aspectos. Recientemente me encontré con que el programa no arrancaba porque había dependencias que no encontraba (seguramente por la actualización de algún otro paquete). Cuando quise reconstruirlo resultó que sunbird ya no existe en portage.

Investigando el tema parece ser que ya estaba anunciado que eso iba a ocurrir pero yo no lo sabía. Sunbird desaparece para dar entrada a un programa de similares características (lightning) que se instala como plugin del cliente de correo thunderbird. Lo he probado y me gusta así que me quedaré esta opción.

Para migrar los datos de sunbird a lightning hay que exportar los calendarios con sunbird e importarlos con lightning. El problema que he tenido ha sido que al no poder arrancar sunbird no podía acceder a mis datos. He tenido que recurrir a una instalación de gentoo que tenía perdida y sin actualizar y hacer el proceso.

Mi consejo para los useis sunbird es que os planteeis ya si os interesa lightning y si es que si haced la migración ya. Para los que no os interese haced también la migración en formato csv para no perder vuestros datos.

Un saludoLast edited by quilosaq on Sat Apr 21, 2012 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

sólo como una nota añadida : todos los ebuilds eliminados están disponibles en http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/.

Los del sunbird estarían en http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/app-office/mozilla-sunbird/?hideattic=0

saluetes

----------

